# Outlaw 2s in stock or no



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just curious if the law 2s are still on back order everywhere. Been thinking about gettin some but havent had the time from work to call and see if they are in stock anywhere.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I orderd mine from wild boar they said u have to preorder but it only takes a lil over a week to get them


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright cool. Never heard of that place but im going to check them out


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Unless they already have them in stock you can expect a good wait for them.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i was told by HL about another month till you can get them unless you find someone with some instock like brute605i said


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess wild boar has them in stock cuz they told me it would only be about a week


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

I talked to wild boar earlier. said they were out and more would be in sometime in march


----------

